# What age do they stop growing



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

Hiya my GSD is now just on 8 months old and 29.6kg. It's a female and is slightly underweight (not skinny but probably not quite at 'ideal' either, I am weary of her getting too much weight on as she is growing but you can't see her ribs just feel them) She is quite a long dog so i am just wondering at what age did your pup finish growing upwards, and gaining weight (like body mass instead of just fat). She was quite a bit under the agerage growth until 6 months then she was right on average now she is inline with average male dog, so do you think she will slow soon or end up a big dog? thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the lines of the dog and what you are feeding, but usually about 10-12 months the dog is done with the structural growth. Though my male gained an inch heightwise when he was about 18 months.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There's an entire thread on our dogs growth so you can kind of see and compare. Genetics really is the major factor here to growth. 

The vast growth is during the first year, though they continue to bulk out and mature for the following year or so....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed. How big are the parents? My dog stopped growing at 8 months. She has grown VERY slightly in the year since then.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

My dog leveled off around 8 months to 18 months then gained 10 lbs from 18 months to 25 months. Definitely won't won't see any more growth and probably no more weight gain from here on provided she isn't overfed.


----------

